# The Daily Mash



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ok, after a difficult week, the real stories.....

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/

good for a laugh or two. I love the T-shirt :lol: 8)

(a few rude bits in the link :roll: )


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Some great T-shirts. Love the parking one.

Will be reading more later ...

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Love this one

Professor Brubaker said the emissions caused by decent women were sustainable, including Friday night sex with a low energy light on, though more work was needed to control the pollution caused by the baking of delicious pies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

latest link from Daily Mash

of course it's true!

and the new T-shirts :lol: :lol:


----------

